

Online CSS grid generator - sabhishek
http://kematzy.com/blueprint-generator/

======
abstractbill
I remember when I first did some web programming, way back in 1996, people
were already warning against pixel-based code. Seriously, what happened? Did
people decide it's just too difficult to do percentage-based layouts?

~~~
olavk
No, w3c just redefined "px" in CSS to be a relative measurement, not
necessarily corresponding an actual screen pixel. Problem solved!

------
chaostheory
here's yahoo's version for yui:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/builder/>

